
Show HN: APIPlug – Get Deployment-Ready API Codes and Docker Containers from DB - deviloflaplace
https://apiplug.com
======
deviloflaplace
We're looking for feedback on usability and language/data source preferences.
PostgreSQL, Python, you name it. We also applied to YC on this batch. Have a
nice day!

------
akaniklaus
I would use it if it supported python. Signed up, do let me know when you
implement it.

------
deviloflaplace
Hey HN! We need feedback, specially on UIX. Thanks

------
meaydinli
How soon will you be adding codeIgniter support?

